# Mattinthewild?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This kinda looks like Matt.... :lol:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1883544 ... individual

Matt, do you have anything you want to own up to? o-||


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Not Matt...Matt is clean shaven and doesn't wear many clothes.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Ouch thats a low blow. Hope you can back that mouth up, mattisananimal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha I just thought it kinda looked like him.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

This is actually an interesting story. The guy is basically living in cabins during the winter eating all the available food. lifting essentials like clothes, guns and kitchen utensils.

" The man has been known to take guns, clothes, shoes and even cooking utensils from the cabins he enters. "

I think if there is ever a zombie apocalypse I think this guy will have a leg up on everyone. :O•-:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

He must not know Obama has been elected. He could be living like that without having to steal from everyone. :O•-: Except for all the gear he had collected.

They say he has been out there for 4 years.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pkred said:


> This is actually an interesting story. The guy is basically living in cabins during the winter eating all the available food. lifting essentials like clothes, guns and kitchen utensils.
> 
> " The man has been known to take guns, clothes, shoes and even cooking utensils from the cabins he enters. "
> 
> I think if there is ever a zombie apocalypse I think this guy will have a leg up on everyone. :O•-:


I agree, very interesting.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> He must not know Obama has been elected. He could be living like that without having to steal from everyone. :O•-: Except for all the gear he had collected.
> 
> They say he has been out there for 4 years.


Well played! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Mattinthewild wouldn't need snowshoes. His legs move too fast, so there is no need for them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just saw video of Matt....

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22476458&ni...ht-on-video-still-roams-free&s_cid=featured-2


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Someone did apparently sneak into our cabin and take a crap in the toilet w/o flushing and then quietly sneak back out, no damage or trace anywhere, but the guy who used it previously swears he checked them all before leaving.


----------

